# Cain Velasquez



## Kickboxer101 (Jul 10, 2016)

I've always loved cains fighting style a real mma fighter he mixes his striking and wrestling brilliantly and I think he is the best heavyweight in the world. It's such a shame injuries have screwed his career up. If he could've kept his momentum going I reckon he could still be champ. He got caught by dos santos but has since destroyed him twice his werdum loss was coming off a long layoff. I hope now he says he's training smarter and not sparring as much he can actually fight more than once every 2 years. I don't really want to see him get the title yet though because if he does get injuried he'll hold up the whole division again. I hope they let him fight some more non title fights against guys like Derek Lewis, Roy nelson, overeem or arlovski.

I reckon the next move though should be he fights the loser of miocic and overeem and if he wins then he gets a title shot


----------



## Buka (Jul 10, 2016)

He's my favorite heavyweight.

Daniel Cormier was talking about him and Cain's training on the post fight show, how they've lightened up on the days they spar heavy during the week because they've been at it a while now. I think they're smart.

That was a nice wheel kick he threw, too.


----------



## Langenschwert (Jul 11, 2016)

Apparently Cain's camp believed all sparring should be full contact 100% intensity all the time. That's bananas. You can't have a long career as a combat sports athlete and wreck yourself in training. A significant number of MMA fighters train hard but not smart. You've only got so many times you can get hit on the button and shake it off.


----------



## marques (Jul 11, 2016)

Langenschwert said:


> Apparently Cain's camp believed all sparring should be full contact 100% intensity all the time. That's bananas. You can't have a long career as a combat sports athlete and wreck yourself in training. A significant number of MMA fighters train hard but not smart. You've only got so many times you can get hit on the button and shake it off.


I also find it incredible. Professionals so much time injured, in training! Missing fights, scheduled or not. Destroying careers. Unbelievable! It is like being always sprinting, never jogging.

The good news is MMA have room to improve.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jul 11, 2016)

marques said:


> I also find it incredible. Professionals so much time injured, in training! Missing fights, scheduled or not. Destroying careers. Unbelievable! It is like being always sprinting, never jogging.
> 
> The good news is MMA have room to improve.


One weird thing though is cains teammate daniel Cormier who's his main training partner and is known they spar hard against each other has only ever pulled out injured once and that was this year and he's older than Cain. Maybe cains just more injury prone.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 11, 2016)

Cain is a beast!  Love watching his fights.


----------



## marques (Jul 13, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> One weird thing though is cains teammate daniel Cormier who's his main training partner and is known they spar hard against each other has only ever pulled out injured once and that was this year and he's older than Cain. Maybe cains just more injury prone.


That is a good point. And I am not in position to say AKA don't know about training. 

But I still believe it can improve. MMA fighters only fight 2-3 times a year. And sometimes they spent all the year injured! Fans and money go away. Their prime time may be compromised...

I believe it can be better. For example, Muay Thai guys have 300 hundred fights, instead of 30 as MMA guys. How do they manage to do it? They survive the training AND 10x more fights. MMA guys are destroyed in training...!! (And I only know about the top fighters [with top training?]  removed from UFC cards...)


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jul 13, 2016)

marques said:


> That is a good point. And I am not in position to say AKA don't know about training.
> 
> But I still believe it can improve. MMA fighters only fight 2-3 times a year. And sometimes they spent all the year injured! Fans and money go away. Their prime time may be compromised...
> 
> I believe it can be better. For example, Muay Thai guys have 300 hundred fights, instead of 30 as MMA guys. How do they manage to do it? They survive the training AND 10x more fights. MMA guys are destroyed in training...!! (And I only know about the top fighters [with top training?]  removed from UFC cards...)


True but don't forget they only train the stand up they don't train grappling which puts a lot of pressure on the knees and the joints which knees etc and acls have put a lot of fighters out for a while e,g Cain, Dominic cruz, rashad Evans, shogun


----------



## drop bear (Jul 13, 2016)

If you fight in the ufc. You can't fight anywhere else.


----------



## marques (Jul 14, 2016)

drop bear said:


> If you fight in the ufc. You can't fight anywhere else.


Is it about the few fights? There is more than UFC out there.
Dan Severn have more than 100 fights in MMA, which is exceptipnal. In kickboxing it is just the average...
(But kickboxing is stand up. Perhaps this is the big difference, not UFC rules... How much fights does a wrestler, in average, median...?)


----------



## drop bear (Jul 14, 2016)

marques said:


> Is it about the few fights? There is more than UFC out there.
> Dan Severn have more than 100 fights in MMA, which is exceptipnal. In kickboxing it is just the average...
> (But kickboxing is stand up. Perhaps this is the big difference, not UFC rules... How much fights does a wrestler, in average, median...?)



Yes there are other promotions But if you fight in the ufc you are not allowed to fight on other promotions. Due to the contract you sign for the ufc.

Boxing by the way seems to let you fight the most. You can fight every weekend if you want.


----------



## marques (Jul 14, 2016)

@drop bear Yet, they don't fight so much. I saw some retired champs as Pacquiao, Mayweather, Ali and Tyson. About 60 fights. 
More than MMA fighters, anyway. Silva and Henderson with exceptional long careers, 40-something fights.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 14, 2016)

marques said:


> @drop bear Yet, they don't fight so much. I saw some retired champs as Pacquiao, Mayweather, Ali and Tyson. About 60 fights.
> More than MMA fighters, anyway. Silva and Henderson with exceptional long careers, 40-something fights.



I know a 16 year old retired boxer who has had 30+ fights. 

But yes mma will not physically let you figjt as often as boxing.


----------



## Vajramusti (Jul 15, 2016)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Cain is a beast!  Love watching his fights.


------------------------------------------------------------I

Cain trained well in  my university -Arizona State. This provided the foundation for his stamina.
He practiced with many  successive opponents in every training session.


----------

